# Small stable panniers?



## bw77 (Sep 29, 2003)

I am looking to replace an old set of Cyclepro panniers. The backs are no longer stiff, and come close to getting into the spokes. So I am looking for a set of small panniers, less than 1500 cu in, that have a stiff back piece, and a zipper opening, and are held tightly to the rack, with minimum sway. Looked at Arkel, but their smallest set is 1700 cu in, which is bigger and more expensive than I need. Also looked at Ortleib, they don't have a zipper opening. Not looking for a rack trunk or saddle bag.

Can anyone comment on the following, or suggest something else?

Lone Peak P-099, 1500 cu in
Jandd Saddle Bag, 1150 cu in
Axiom Appalachian, 976 cu in
Axiom Cartier , 1220 cu in

Thanks for your input.

Bill


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*Please clarify*

Are you looking for a single pannier less than 1500 cubes, or a PAIR? If it's a pair, I can't imagine how little you'd pack in them. The Jandd Saddlebag is a single listed at 1150 cubes. The Cartier is also listed as a single. I think the Lone Peaks are normally sold as a pair.

I can pretty much fill up one of my Jandd Economy panniers (988 cubes/each) with a U-lock, teva sandles and windbreaker. I purchased them new from Jandd on eBay for about $35. Actually 2 pairs at that price, one for the wife. We've used them commuting for a few years and they've really done well and are by no means big. They have a nice stiff back plate, a zipper with rain flap, and the burly nylon is coated on the inside for water resistance:

http://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FEP

I wasn't too happy with the clunky metal top hooks because they tended to jump off the rack if I hit big asphalt bumps on city commutes. An unfortunate cost cutting measure by Jandd. So I installed triple latch-style hooks and have been happy ever since:

http://www.thetouringstore.com/LONE PEAK/LP PANNIERS/P500/P500 Mount Superior Panniers 9.jpg


----------



## bw77 (Sep 29, 2003)

Yes, 1500 cubes/pair. Arkel used to make the T-22 which is 1350 cubes/pair, but it was replaced by the T-28 which is 1700/pair.

http://arkel-od.com/panniers/t22/overview.asp?fl=0&site=

The Jandd Saddlebag is 1150 cubes/unit, but "unit" in this case means 2 bags connected at the top by the material that drapes over the top of the rack.

I think I will go with the T-28 and not worry about those extra cubes!

Bill


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Berthoud?*



bw77 said:


> Yes, 1500 cubes/pair. Arkel used to make the T-22 which is 1350 cubes/pair, but it was replaced by the T-28 which is 1700/pair.
> 
> Bill


You might consider the special small Berthoud bags. They don't have a zipper, but do have a separate little pouch for keys, wallet etc. They are 9.5 litres a pair (which really is pretty small). I have a bigger set and they have a very stiff back, a neat system for locking onto the rack and look great. Expensive though. 

You can get them from www.wallbike.com (which is where the photo is from)


----------



## bw77 (Sep 29, 2003)

Yikes! $240 for a pair of really small panniers. Makes the Arkel T-28 look like a bargain.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*Performance very small pannier*



bw77 said:


> Yikes! $240 for a pair of really small panniers. Makes the Arkel T-28 look like a bargain.


Hey BW - We stopped by the local Performance Bike shop over the weekend to pick up some sundry items during their summer sale. They had the house-brand panniers in a particularly small size, I want to say about 1000 cubes per pair. Small and tidy! Sale price was about $50. I checked their website and the product is not listed. But if you happen to live near a retail store...


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*scary expensive*



bw77 said:


> Yikes! $240 for a pair of really small panniers. Makes the Arkel T-28 look like a bargain.


Oh, yeah. Scary expensive. Mighty pretty though! You can obviously get at least as much utility from much cheaper panniers, but then those are not stitched by hand by a french seamstress!


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Maybe Carradice will make some more Limpets*

We love ours. The perfect solution for carrying small loads on a racing bike. They don't need a rack, ride low on the front wheel and easily carry a change of clothes and shoes. Both places I know that carried them are out of stock as is Carradice, but if you can find a pair, get 'em.


----------

